# Antonio Bertali ~ Ciaconna



## hawk (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm hoping for some help here. Stumbled across this video a few days ago and very much moved by both the music and the musicians playing. I've been looking for recordings and in fact downloaded a CD with the Freiburg Baroque Orchestra but it as well as others previewed seem to lack something ~ I'm not sure how to articulate what is lacking. Live performances can't often be duplicated in the studio this I know but if anyone can recommend something close to this I will be so grateful.


----------



## hawk (Oct 1, 2007)

Hmmmm~ Wondering if after 44 views no one has suggestions??


----------



## hocket (Feb 21, 2010)

This version by the Ricercar Consort could be what you're looking for:






Another one using lute is this from the Rare Fruits Council:






Completely different is this 'pop' effort by John Holloway, using organ on the continuo. It's long been a favourite of mine and is the most joyous, but I think it lacks the melancholic qualities of the L'Arpeggiata version you linked to so is probably not what you're after:






There's also a version by Musica Fiata using harpsichord that I have, but I'd say it's closer to the Holloway than the others.


----------



## hocket (Feb 21, 2010)

Apparently this is the studio version by L'Arpeggiata:






from this album:

http://www.amazon.com/AllImprovviso-Christina-Pluhar/dp/B00023B0A4/ref=sr_1_3?s=music&ie=UTF8&qid=1344769333&sr=1-3&keywords=l%27arpeggiata


----------



## hawk (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks very much Hocket! Haven't listened to all of them yet but the last one sounds very close to the video I posted. Again my thanks!!


----------

